# Ipad and printer?



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

How can I link my ipad with my wireless printer?  I checked settings and I am not seeing anything about printer. Thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to get an app from the iTunes store to print from my iPad to my printer. You may have to try several, but they all seem to have demos available.

And it depends a lot on which particular printer you have.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought an HP with ePrint.  Works like a charm.  They have some inexpensive printers with ePrint now.  If you don't need a new printer or don't want to spend the money, the app is a much cheaper option.

Edit to add:  You want an HP with ePrint.  But to print from the iPad, you use AirPrint. 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You have to use an app to print from the iPad unless you have an Airprimt printer (of which there aren't very many). I have an Epson printer and use the Epson app, hubby's Samsung printer uses a Samsung app, and I also use Print 'n Share which works with several printers.

I may take seem trial and error, but it should eventually work.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  It didn't occur to me that I would need an app.


----------

